# Wtf!!!!



## beimerdude (Apr 16, 2006)

Ok posting here too see if I could get any feedback!! 

Ok so I took my sweet 750i for regular oil service, and I mentioned to the service advisor that the car was sometimes making a rattle noise when I accelerate. She told me they'd check the car and call me back for an update. Well she called the next day, and told me that the muffler was broke?!! Ok so I had no idea how big of a deal that was and I really didn't know what a muffler was until I did a little research myself. The service lady made it sound like it was nothing and she said they'd order a new muffler and it should take one business day for the part to arrive. Today she called and said they had installed the part and everything was fine. So I went there to pick up my car, and I was glad that I had finally reunited with my sweet 750. Well tonight I was going out, and on my way to my garage, I noticed that the exhaust tip looked different. It looked like the dual exhaust tips were more visible than before and they had a silvery color. I tried to take a look at it and it looked like they had replaced the whole thing. Only now for some reason it does not look like it used to be before I had this service done. I didn't know what to make of it, so here I am posting. Should I be worried at all that my dealership did a sloppy job or even got a muffler that was not an original BMW part to save money? Should I let them know about the difference in appearance? :violent: :violent: :banghead:   :behead:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

The quickest answer would be to check other 2006 750i's on the dealer's lot and see if those are also sporting the new and improved mufflers. :dunno:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

That looks about right. Our 7 has dual exhaust like that too that also look like they shoved it in there as an afterthought. However, ours is more perpendicular, as where yours looks crooked.


----------



## beimerdude (Apr 16, 2006)

*Yes*



BmW745On19's said:


> However, ours is more perpendicular, as where yours looks crooked.


YES!! Thank you for noticing that too!!! I couldn't believe what they did to my brand new sweet car!!!! They definitely did a sloppy quick job. I will have a word with the service manager on Monday. God help me not to burst infront of him in anger!! 
Also I noticed that the one they had installed is more shiny than the original one. Anyone conquer?


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

beimerdude said:


> Anyone conquer?


Yes, I conquered teh Jev today in our sweet FFL matchup. Now it's just a matter of how many points I score in my sweet win.


----------

